# We have 2 HRI friends at our house...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jackie and Bo came to us today to stay for a while until we can find them a wonderful forever home.

They're both very sweet! Murphy and Bo and have some things to work out, who is going to be the one in charge is a bit of an issue but we're working on it. They both just want to snuggle with us and so far Scooter, Gracie, and Murphy are being cooperative. :biggrin1:

They'll visit the vet tomorrow for a quick check-up as both have eye problems and we'll go from there! Here are some photos of our new friends, the first is Jackie, then Bo (he's much bigger), and one of them together.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Ann, they're so cute. What's their story? There's something in Jackie's eyes that is reaching deep into my soul. I know they're in for a very special time at your house.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Ann, here are the pictures. Bless your big, wonderful heart! Poor babies!! I'm so blessed to know people like you!!
xxoox


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So sweet and they look like they are enjoying all the comforts of a loving home. You are such an angel for helping these little guys (and girls).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You are a wonder, sharing your beautiful new furniture with two new guests! You've sure got your hands full with 5 dogs in the house, and 2 with special needs! You've got a BIG heart!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ann, these are not the two from NC are they? They are so lucky to be with you!!!Hope I get to see them!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

No they're not. I wish I knew what happened to those two.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

DIdn't they say they were adopted? I thought that meant HRI got them, on the one they said it could only be adopted by a rescue society...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm not sure Flynn.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ann, you are so great to help out those two sweeties. Have fun with 5 havs around the house


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Ann, I know those boys will florish under your loving care. Now don't forget to post this at the HRI forums too. Thank you for opening your heart to these little guys


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow five at least its spring and not still winter. They're cute. Whats wrong with their eyes?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> What's their story? There's something in Jackie's eyes that is reaching deep into my soul.


I thought the same thing when I saw that sweet sad little face. Now Bo, on the other hand, looks like he could be the life of the party! Thank you, Ann, for giving these two a warm happy foster home.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Bo has a cherry eye and Jackie has cataracts on her left eye, possibly blind in that eye. Today we'll go to the vet for a check up and see where we go from there. 

They barked a little bit last night, even at one point during the night, but I think they did well for being their first night away from home. They both want lots of attention from me, they have to settle in I guess.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought the same thing as Geri and Kathy... Jackie just has the most soulful face! It seems like a good sign that they both want to be with you... Sounds like they are both very people oriented!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They look so happy already. You sure are their :angel:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

They are so cute! They'll do just great with you, although the adjustment could be tough. 
You have such a beautiful house and now you are sharing it with 5 dogs! You'll have to tell us how that goes.LOL

Are they full Havanese? They don't look it, but it could be their haircuts.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It's their awful haircuts! They are Havs and spent most of their time confined together in a laundry room so they aren't sure what to think here. They'll spend their time with all of us! We have a busy house with the kids and their friends coming and going, DH often working from home, and me being home most of the time. I hope they'll enjoy being around people more.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Ann, for all you do with rescue and advice ;-} Also wondering if their hair was and has always been in their eyes? But I see there are medical reasons possibly. let us know how the vet visit goes!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Surrounded by the love of your whole family, Ann, how could they not flourish?? Seriously, you and Gavin are angels for doing this! I love you for it! ((hugs))


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Are they full Havanese? They don't look it, but it could be their haircuts.


I thought the same thing-Bo looks like a poodle to me.
None the less,I can see you will have your hands full Ann. Are they housebroke?

Hopefully they will settle in quickly for you and get furever homes soon.:thumb:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You are a very generous person to take in two fosters. I'd love to see you walking your pack of havs!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm sure you already took them to the vet and have been told about their eyes. I thought I saw cherry eye thats not usually a big deal mainly cosmetic. Sometimes it can be caused by dry eye and sometimes not taking care of infection. One Cataract is so much better then two. I had my Lhasa that has PRA to so many specialists. I keep hoping they were all wrong and just Cataracts. I had my Tzu to NC State vet hospital not long ago and the thought about hair in the eyes came up. The real vet specialist told everyone that is unlikely, that happens in dogs that are keep in dirty, windy, and heavly matted conditions. I think they are both so adorable!!!! I never can understand people who get pets and then ignore them. I know they will thrive in your care.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They are housebroken and are doing well. Beth-no way I'm trying to walk all of these dogs!

The vet said Bo's cherry eye can be fixed, no big deal. Jackie has a full blown cataract in one eye, can't see much with that eye. She also has an immature cataract in the other eye.  Poor things. 

We were trying to get them to play tonight and they did!!! Bo was running a bit in the back yard and Jackie ran after a squeaky sheep toy inside. As long as it isn't thrown far she'll go get it and bring it back! We were told they didn't play at all so we were so happy when they did. 

Maybe tomorrow they'll get a bath and good conditioner on their skin, neither have good hair or skin. We're also going to add veggies to their food in an attempt to slim them down a little. Hmmm...perhaps I should do the same?!!?:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> They are housebroken and are doing well. Beth-no way I'm trying to walk all of these dogs!
> 
> The vet said Bo's cherry eye can be fixed, no big deal. Jackie has a full blown cataract in one eye, can't see much with that eye. She also has an immature cataract in the other eye.  Poor things.
> 
> ...


As I sit here polishing off a bag of golden oreos.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Geri!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Ann:

What a true Angel you are. And heck 5 fur kids are like having double-double the fun. Hope the Easter bunny leaves lots of treats for the "kids". And tell them Auntie Pat said they can't chase the bunny when it comes bringing the treats.

I have been thinking for a while now that I should eat the same meal my three do at night-they sure are eating a lot healthier than me. They have great vegs-carbs & meat each night while I eat pizza or whatever funk food I can find-LOL.

Hugs to all of you.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How's the domination battle between Bo & Murphy going? It sounds like they're doing great already under your care. :clap2: Way to go, Ann!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ann, which veggies are you adding to their meals? I always use green beans after I have rinsed the salt from them. I am sure they are enjoying their new lifestyle!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It is such a shame living all the way a way in England,I would love to adopt a dear little soul,but perhaps it is just as well,as We would end up under a sea of Havanese!I hope you find wonderful homes for them I'm sure you will.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Someone suggested I add frozen green beans, peas, or carrots to the food. It gives them something to chew on and my dogs LOVE anything frozen. If you're going to get ice from the freezer door you'll have doggies patiently waiting for theirs.

I added the veggies this morning, maybe 5-6 bits per dog and we're cutting back on Bo and Jackie's food as they could use a Weight Watchers meeting.  Tonight they'll get the same and they all gobbled it up. I even fed all 5 together. I was told that Bo was food aggressive but he hasn't been at all, I even stuck my hand in his bowl this morning. 

Bo and Murphy have come to an understanding, they growl at each other and one gives up. No more fighting. Bo and Jackie are even beginning to play together which was a first today.

Last night they slept in our room in an xpen. I put down a shower curtain liner, their big blanket, another blanket they brought and they went right in. Gracie went too, curled up and tried to sleep! LOL At bedtime I closed the door on the xpen and Jackie whined and sat up for about half an hour but we never heard another peep from them. They're doing great so I know when they do go to their forever home they'll probably settle in quickly.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm just seeing this news. Ann, you are a dear lady (and a crazy dog lady) to have taken in these two to foster. I don't know how you keep house with 3 kids and 5 furkids! I know they are having a good time in your yard and I hope they find someone to love them forever soon.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ann, for the weigh watcher wannabees, try giving a piece of celery as a treat, or the rib from a romaine lettuce leaf. My guys used to love this. Sir Winston, not so much!! I also have a recipe for a low calorie treat made from fresh spinach..easy to bake...if you have time :-}


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

clare said:


> It is such a shame living all the way a way in England,I would love to adopt a dear little soul,but perhaps it is just as well,as We would end up under a sea of Havanese!I hope you find wonderful homes for them I'm sure you will.


Ahhh, I am sure we can find you a rescue in England...sure of it!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I do bake dog treats Flynn, please send me an email with the recipe. Thanks!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like they are settling in nicely. I hope removing Jackie's cataracts will restore her sight. Poor babies. I can sympathize, I could use a weight watchers meeting too. LOL


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann, you and your perfect Gavin are a blessing to these little ones. Who would have guessed just a short 2 years ago you would now have 5, that's *FIVE* Havanese running through your beautiful home. Thank you for taking on this adventure.

Are you and HRI going to try to place them together?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I do bake dog treats Flynn, please send me an email with the recipe. Thanks!


Ann, I have a Spinach one, but read you should not feed spinach too often due to high oxalate content..but if you want it I will send it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sandi - I guess we both fell in love with these sweet dogs after Scooter came to us.  Who can resist?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're both so sweet. Ann your amazing - 2 rescues along with your own 3! Thank you to all who help out with rescue. Glad to hear Bo and Murphy have worked things out.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- you need a superstar cape! Thanks for keeping us updated on these two and I am glad they are settling in. My in laws have had an aussie and a corgi and when they were trying to keep weight off they did green beans and puffy rice cereal mixed in with the kibble. I know some dogs are a lot more challenging than others to get weight off.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, it sounds like you are doing everything right. You are an angel! I love hearing about how well Bo and Jackie are settling in. The time with you, your family and your own Havs will make it that much easier for these two to find a new home. I love what you are doing. Bless you!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You guys are making me feel bad, we aren't doing anything more than any of you would do in the same situation. These are sweet, loving, fun dogs. I'm so sad that they were given up at 7 years old, leaving behind all they know, and needing vet care. 

We're really having fun with them here and will miss them when it's time for them to go but whoever adds them to their family will be the lucky ones!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, how did I miss this? They are adorable. 5 OMG!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ann, Many of us in your situation might do the same. However you are doing it so you get the Thanks! Many people think it is alright to give up older dogs with health issues some even try to sell them. Poor babies it seems 7 is a lucky number for them. Probably some of their weight will come off just being active. They most likely did not get much chance to RLH. So if dogs really do live in the moment...Then their moment has come!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Ann, Many of us in your situation might do the same. *However you are doing it so you get the Thanks*! Many people think it is alright to give up older dogs with health issues some even try to sell them. Poor babies it seems 7 is a lucky number for them. Probably some of their weight will come off just being active. They most likely did not get much chance to RLH. *So if dogs really do live in the moment...Then their moment has come!*


Well said.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree Ann, It is something for you to take two into your home at once. They are so much better off now. They will get the medical care they need and find a forever home that appreciates them and won't let them go.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

They have to be in doggie heaven right now with your other three. Jackson is jealous . . . do you want to foster him for a few days? :biggrin1:


----------

